# My Hybrid Scottish Wildcat



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey peeps, 

wasn't sure whether to post here or the other pets, 

Anywhoooos, here he is Snowbo.

He is a total pussycat and loves his cuddles, but every now and then his wild side comes out.





































As a little kitten - glad he grew into those ears!!!










and lastly, yeah, i wasn't feeling well and I fell asleep on the sofa (yeah, I know, really flattering in my jim jams)










jojo :2thumb:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

hes gorgeous!! :flrt: whats he like to keep and behaviour wise? is there much difference between him and a 'normal' cat?


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> hes gorgeous!! :flrt: whats he like to keep and behaviour wise? is there much difference between him and a 'normal' cat?


Thanks, must admit, he's a big handsome boy :flrt:
(Just under 7kg and it's all muscle : victory

As for his temperament - he was a little bit spoiled in the beginning - he would stretch out full length on the sofa and my mother in law, rather than moving him so she could sit down, would just perch on the arm of the sofa!! :bash::lol2:
So anytime I went to move him, he would, erm, show his disapproval :devil:

I've been really strict with him, and it has really helped. He's also an outdoor cat now, so he can burn up all that extra energy.

He is very loving tho, and as I'm typing with the laptop on my lap, he's trying to move it out of the way so he can sit on my lap - very cute.
He also sleeps practically on top of me, and god he slabbers!!

But still :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

What a looker :2thumb:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Very nice indeed!!:2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

MattsZoo said:


> What a looker :2thumb:





Ben W said:


> Very nice indeed!!:2thumb:


Thanks guys : victory:

Ben, had a looksie at your website, some crackin pics. Have you been to the Wildlife Heritage Centre in Kent?? Pretty sure I recognised some of those big cats :mf_dribble:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

looking good that guy is awesome :flrt: 

and 7kg :gasp: a big fella :no1:


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> looking good that guy is awesome :flrt:
> 
> and 7kg :gasp: a big fella :no1:


Cheers bud!! He's the only cat that gives me pins and needles when he sits on me for too long. :lol2:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

jo-jo-beans said:


> Thanks guys : victory:
> 
> Ben, had a looksie at your website, some crackin pics. Have you been to the Wildlife Heritage Centre in Kent?? Pretty sure I recognised some of those big cats :mf_dribble:


Hi Jo-Jo
Thanks for looking at my site, and for the praise lol.
No i havent been to WHC, maybe next year!!
I havent managed to get any decent pics of the real Scottish Wild cat, but hope to soon!!


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Ben W said:


> Hi Jo-Jo
> Thanks for looking at my site, and for the praise lol.
> No i havent been to WHC, maybe next year!!
> I havent managed to get any decent pics of the real Scottish Wild cat, but hope to soon!!


It's awesome down there. My hub took me down and I hand fed most of the tigers, the lions, and the Amur leopards chicken drunsticks. Was amazing!!!!! 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you on the wildcats. Have never had the pleasure of seeing them in their natural habitat, but I was lucky enough to see them at Edinburgh zoo last year - mighty cool!!

But they really need to stop getting randy with domestic cats as they are slowly wiping themselves out :-(


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

is he housed in a run? was just thinking it wouldnt be good if he went out mating with peoples pet cats!


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

SilverSky said:


> is he housed in a run? was just thinking it wouldnt be good if he went out mating with peoples pet cats!


Well, he's missing a few things that he would require for that particular task :whistling2:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

jo-jo-beans said:


> It's awesome down there. My hub took me down and I hand fed most of the tigers, the lions, and the Amur leopards chicken drunsticks. Was amazing!!!!!


That was a long trip for you to do that!!


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Ben W said:


> That was a long trip for you to do that!!


Was worth it - I drove down and back up!!


----------

